
How Napster changed the world - A look back 7 years later from the VP of Product Development - domp
http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2007/03/how_napster_cha.html
======
domp
This article gives a great view of how the record labels were reacting to this
innovative approach to music. It also has some helpful tips on starting a
startup.

